# The 'what's on & things to do' thread?



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Before I start on redoing & updating this, please let me know if you want me to keep doing it.

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Could you do this thread, but disable anyone from being able to post anything on the thread so it wont get cluttered. If someone wants to add something to it, they would need to pm you directly ?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Could you do this thread, but disable anyone from being able to post anything on the thread so it wont get cluttered. If someone wants to add something to it, they would need to pm you directly ?


I support this notion


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I wil rewrite & resurrect this thread in the next few days, but it will be 'closed' to poster comments.

Update should happen most weeks, but if you have anything that you want to add, please PM me and I will include it for you.

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Good move that way it will stay to topic.
I think most of us know what I mean


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Indeed Stew as some reprobates keep going off on tangents 

Perfect solution Jynx, well thought out


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Indeed Stew as some reprobates keep going off on tangents
> 
> Perfect solution Jynx, well thought out


For sure jynx deserves a tick :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:Oh and jander to.


----------



## linda90 (Jul 11, 2009)

waiting you patiently


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Dont forget to tick off the THANKS for Elpheba!!! She is the real one who ROCKS doing this for us!!!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Dont forget to tick off the THANKS for Elpheba!!! She is the real one who ROCKS doing this for us!!!!


She is too divine, she doesn't need our meager ticks!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

jander13 said:


> She is too divine, she doesn't need our meager ticks!


Besides it wont let me till I share some more goodwill around to others.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Besides it wont let me till I share some more goodwill around to others.


Pick me Stewart...me, me, me...I could always use some ticks!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Besides it wont let me till I share some more goodwill around to others.


you gotta spread the love


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Pick me Stewart...me, me, me...I could always use some ticks!


Pamela, you must be the quickest to 1000 posts on Expatforum. And you have enough reps to last a lifetime


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Pamela, you must be the quickest to 1000 posts on Expatforum. And you have enough reps to last a lifetime


Thanks Rsinner!  I wonder if I get an award! :confused2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Thanks Rsinner!  I wonder if I get an award! :confused2:


Will be intresting to see what you get :first:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Frankly, I'd prefer quality of posts, not quantity...

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Frankly, I'd prefer quality of posts, not quantity...
> 
> -


I'll keep that in mind, although a combination of both would be ideal.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I'll keep that in mind, although a combination of both would be ideal.


It might be if it was a fair mix; not 95% total triviality...


-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> It might be if it was a fair mix; not 95% total triviality..


.

now i am gonna feel pressured while posting!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jander13 said:


> .
> 
> now i am gonna feel pressured while posting!


No reason to. Useful, factual info in here largely and keep the general chatting, pointless posts and excessive flirting in The Lounge...

Thank you

:focus:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

jander13 said:


> .
> 
> now i am gonna feel pressured while posting!


ME THREE ..... but I doubt if AC will stress to much


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> ME THREE ..... but I doubt if AC will stress to much


me neither, never seen him post anything trivial!


----------

